
How to speed up your design process - brentlarue
http://blog.jogofwar.com/3-ways-to-speed-up-your-design-process
======
grexi
In your point "Communicate with the client or project leader regularly" it's
really necessary that both the customer and the designer talk about the same
thing. Everybody knows email loops with explainations "which button should be
more blue". Usersnap - <http://usersnap.com> \- offers visual feedback to
speed up your design process even further. (Full disclaimer: I'm one of the
Co-Founders.)

~~~
brentlarue
Sounds interesting, I'll have to give that a look.

------
lifeisstillgood
I was all ready to dismiss this one from the title, but reading it has the
smack of hard won experience and intelligent reflection.

The process of setting limits withinnwhich experimentation is expected and
allowed and of producing a prototype version of all major components - that
can be lifted wholesale into development work.

All round a bookmark to come back to every few months. Have a point

~~~
brentlarue
Thanks! We've been working hard. Big ups to the developers on board too.
They've been sweating it out longer than I have now.

------
thecombjelly
> Style tiles help establish a common visual language before getting started
> on the mockups. “Can we see what this would look like in purple” will no
> longer be such a painful question. Style tiles consist of fonts, colors,
> patterns and other interface elements. Now, when your team needs to add a
> new screen with various elements, it will be easy to borrow the asset from
> the style tile that you previously agree upon.

This sounds a lot like using bootstrap, except you have your own custom
version. This would help improve the consistency of the design and make it
vastly easier to iterate.

Styletiles, bootstrap and other basic web widgeting toolkits will transform
the way web apps are built, saving tons of time and producing better results.

------
Articulate
"Set limitations for your work" I think this is one of the single most
important components of creating anything of value. It is very difficult to
innovate on a blank and limitless canvas. Barry Schwartz wrote an excellent
book about how increasing choice decreases our satisfaction with our
decisions. I think this is the same with design/creation it is so much easier
for our brains to process- I have these inputs, these constraints, now what
can I do with what I have.

~~~
brentlarue
Yeah man, that's what it's all about. Just as long as people remember it isn't
about setting restrictions on the outcome, but on the process itself. Then
your outcome will have better conditions to grow.

------
ameen
Love the design and agree with most of what you had on there, infact I've been
following a few of those in my own process for quite sometime now.

Although, I have to say, any reason why a _Button Pressed_ style is missing?

Visual feedback on actions improves usability and avoids interaction
ambiguity.

~~~
brentlarue
Certainly, I agree. The reason it doesn't exist is because it was just breezed
over. This was an oversight on my part. It's not a perfect system, but it's
the best one we've found so far.

------
rikkus
"The nature of design work is very different from that of development work.
The key difference being, developers have a defined end point in which they
must solve many problems along the way to reach that point. Designers have one
problem with no defined end point."

Ha ha bonk

~~~
rikkus
Sorry, I was incredulous. The proportion of situations in which developers
have a defined end point can itself be defined, simply, as small.

~~~
brentlarue
haters gon' hate. It's from a designer's perspective, I'm subject to my own
biases.

------
josscrowcroft
I found this hugely useful, thanks. Also that is a beautiful blog design.

